# Biker in Africa gets taken out by a buck



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

holy crap!



more details: 

http://boingboing.net/2011/10/11/mo..._campaign=Feed:+boingboing/iBag+(Boing+Boing)



> Evan van der Spuy, a mountain biker with Team Jeep South Africa, is thrown from his bike in this video during a cross-country race by a Red Hartebeest buck. His teammate Travis Walker shot the video from his bicycle on a GoPro Hero Camera


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> holy crap!



My thoughts exactly when I saw this.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, could have been a lion.


----------

